# Any good for Slave Machine - HP Z820 Workstation Intel Xeon



## enyawg (Jan 6, 2019)

I currently run a 64Gb PC slave using VEPro (my host is a MacBookPro).
Just wondering would the following workstation work OK as a 2nd slave?:

HP Z820 Workstation Intel Xeon 16 Core 2.6GHz 128GB RAM 500GB Solid State Drive + 2TB Hard Drive Dual NVIDIA Quadro FX 3800 Graphics CD/DVDRW Windows 10 Pro 64-bit (Certified Refurbished)

It's on Amazon and the link is:


The price is $974.99 USD so seems a little bit cheap and too good to be true, to me.


----------



## pisskeule (Feb 27, 2019)

I work on a z820 as my main machine, but with 3.5GHz hex chips. I can't tell how this compares to a high spec i9, but stability-wise it's ace. I am getting a DPC latency of around 20ms on 128smp/44.1. These are good readings for my configuration, but I am sure how much a slave benefits from a large core count vs. clock rate. It sound like a steal though.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 27, 2019)

you might look for posts by @Mishabou who I think uses one something like this.

[edit] and watch out for Nvidia drivers. They have improved but run LatencyMon when you get it just to be sure those drivers aren't causing headaches.


----------

